# Web access logs

## Dagger

Hi,

I'm searching for the best way to monitor web site access for a small network. I've got around 50 users, and I was asked to create a system which would allow to check user/time/web accessed. I was thinking about installing small proxy on router machine (privoxy, squid). Another thought was to use iptables based rules to monitor. I would really appreciate help with finding the most flexible solution.

ta

----------

## Suicidal

Squid would be a great start, if you have a Cisco router around you can use it to do transparent routing via wccp; im sure there is a simple way via iptables as well. squid also has a lot of log analyzers like calamaris and squid graph. 

If you are using DHCP you might want to setup reserved leases so your users ip addresses don't change.

I have also heard that dansguardian is pretty damn good addition to squid as well.

----------

## Dagger

Well,

I've got a cisco router, and i've got mac based dhcp, so addresses are static. I've read lots about squid and it looks like a good solution, but I'm open to any other alternatives.

----------

## Deem3n

squid+squint+sqstat

You can find a tutorial how to install them in website specified in signature.

----------

## Dagger

Looks good! That's exactly what I wanted!

Any other suggestions?

----------

## Dagger

 *Deem3n wrote:*   

> squid+squint+sqstat
> 
> You can find a tutorial how to install them in website specified in signature.

 

I've done this solution for my network and it's absolutely brilliant!

Works like a charm.

Thank you Deem3m

----------

## ScOut3R

What about sarg? I use it to check the users web browsing habits and deny access to certain sites if necessary.

----------

